
On BlackFriday use my side project , indexes all the sales, alerts too, enjoy - netfl0
https://www.stealengine.com
======
djsumdog
How about on BlackFriday, you don't shop. Just don't buy stuff this holiday
season. Consume less. Be happy with what you have. Maybe give to people who
don't have anything.

About six years ago I stopped celebrating Christmas. I told everyone not to
give me anything and I stopped buy gifts. Since then I've had the most
wonderful holiday season ever.

~~~
netfl0
Ironically, building StealEngine has caused me to consume less. I put things
on my wishlist and often never buy them.

I appreciate your sentiment.

